# thunder equipment spider



## Tony C (Jul 17, 2010)

There was a thread here a while ago asking if anyone has tried these, I can't find it anymore so here's a new one. Has anyone used these for a while? Are they holding up? How difficult to carry out and set up? Is the release like the gunners up or zinger? I see on their site a 2 month wait, so someone is using them.


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm also waiting for pros and cons from people using the Thunder Spider. Looks like a great piece of training equipment to me.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like a great start - having multiple throws - but wouldn't be cool if they made one like a clay target thrower that would swivel and throw different lengths and directions with a remote control?!!!!


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Never saw the Spider in operation but looks to me like each throw will be different angles. It says on the website a 2 month wait so i guess someone is buying.


----------

